# Need help choosing pieces for chea bokshelf setup



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

OK guys.

Christmas is coming, and I want to do something nice for a buddy of mine who helped me immensely in remodeling a couple of apartments.

Money is very tight, so I plan on going the DIY way.
(although a lower-cost HTIB setup is not out of the question depending on final cost of the DIY setup)

So, I want to set him up with a cheap Stereo setup.

I have a receiver already, as well as a nice sub.

I have plenty of wood and tools.

I just need help picking out drivers and xo's so I can build him a nice bookshelf setup to go with everything else.

The budget is about 50 bucks for drivers/xo's.
I've been looking at partsexpress, and there are tons that fit the budget, but I have no idea what the best is or isn't for the price.

He is not a very discerning listener, or a loud listener. Just something denect in quality and dynamics is fine.

Whatcha got for recommendations?

(BTW, that's not all he's getting - already gave him a PS3 and a 25% break on his rent for 3 months - he moved into one of the apartments)


----------

